# 622 OTA recording wrong program!!! Help



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

Last nights scheduled recordings were:

Heroes 9:00-10:00 channel 10-1 NBC
Journeyman 10:00-11:00 channel 10-1 NBC

So I get back from a run last night, do a few things and decide to watch Heroes. It is now after 11:00 and both recordings have finished.

The recordings showed I recorded Heroes on 10-1 from 9-10. The recording is actually another OTA program that was showing on 21-1 (PBS). The program info on the recording says Heroes, but it wasn't Heroes.
The Journeyman recording from 10-11 is perfectly fine and recorded the correct channel.

This is the third time this has happened. Once before with Heroes and once with The Office (The Office 10-1 actually recorded FOX 31-1)

I actually went and deleted ALL my timers about a month back and re-did them hoping this would correct the problem.

I was out of town last weekend and the scheduled recordings for Heroes and Journeyman both worked perfectly.

Also, I remeber the problems I was having with The Office. I started to watch when it was 15 minutes into the recording. It was the MLB playoffs on Fox. When I stopped watching the recording and changed the channel to 10-1 NBC, the heading said The Office, but the TV was showing MLB on FOX. I couldn't even watch The Office on 10-1 (OTA). When I tuned to 10-0 (SD feed from dish, The Office was on). I then stopped the recording and when I tuned backed to 10-1, it was now showing The Office and everything was working correctly.

What is going on???? Ideas.

Man this is frustrating, looks like it is recording Heroes but records something else.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, weird stuff - can you tell us what s/w version your 622 is running?


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Wow, weird stuff - can you tell us what s/w version your 622 is running?


I'll check when I get home.

Maybe this has to do with my CBS going in and out. It was available all summer (08-01) but this fall it dropped out. antennaweb shows I probably shouldn't get it here.

Would that channel dropping in and out cause the DVR to record the wrong OTA channel?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Rick

The Office one is explainable. If MLB game overran, then you would see this because the guide does not dynamically update and if you get run over that is exactly what you will get. 

Was the MLB game on the other days you saw this? Are you sure it was a PBS program? If so what does Info indicate. This is odd.. very odd.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s Rick
> 
> The Office one is explainable. If MLB game overran, then you would see this because the guide does not dynamically update and if you get run over that is exactly what you will get.


Heroes is on NBC. MLB is on Fox.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh yeah... I should have picked up on that.. And Office is also not on Fox. Ok Nevermind.. that is strange.. Have to rethink that one..


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

I had the same happen on a TWC Scientific Atlanta 8x00 box. I set it to record SpeedTV Formula 1, and it would record MTV2 every time! It would even swap to MTV2 if I was watching SpeedTV and hit the record button. Tech said maybe somehow the channel frequency got crossed up. Got a new box and it never happened again. Really weird.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

Running Software Version L445


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

rick6668 said:


> I'll check when I get home.
> 
> Maybe this has to do with my CBS going in and out. It was available all summer (08-01) but this fall it dropped out. antennaweb shows I probably shouldn't get it here.
> 
> Would that channel dropping in and out cause the DVR to record the wrong OTA channel?


Could an update have caused my CBS local to drop off as well? All my locals were fine this summer.


----------



## MQuinn (Apr 18, 2005)

I had the same thing happen last night - it was supposed to be recording the history channel, but it recorded OTA channel 2 instead.

very, very wierd - it started another recording, and was recording the wrong channel as well - I pulled the plug, and then it picked up the rest of the recording on the correct channel......


----------



## darkstarchuck (Feb 7, 2007)

Had this happen sunday during Nascar race (007-01). About 2 hrs time shift, got the warning of another program scheduled to start recording, SHOHD, checked ok, then saw that the nascar was going to end, paused, went to guide, selected the next show on the channel for nascar, hit rec. once only, then went back to watching. Long story short, DVR listed 2nd 2 hr "nascar" chan 007-01 recording is the showtime hd show. Don't know where I'm @ with version #, I'll post that info when I get home today.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Oh yeah... I should have picked up on that.. And Office is also not on Fox. Ok Nevermind.. that is strange.. Have to rethink that one..


This is borderline bizarre.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you guys are able to reproduce it, please provide the steps. This one will be hard to track down and sure smells like a bug to me.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> If you guys are able to reproduce it, please provide the steps. This one will be hard to track down and sure smells like a bug to me.


The last 2 weeks, Heroes was on the scheduled timer for New Episodes. One week it recorded fine, the next, it did not.

Maybe it has to do with recording while watching? I could try some things, set up timers and see. Really weird.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

Happened again last night.

Supposed to record Heroes on 010-01 (NBC) and Recorded 021-01 (PBS)
Luckily I checked in the first 5 minutes and saw it was recording wrong. I can't even tune to 010-01. When I try to tune to 010-01, it says Heroes in the heading but the show is from 021-01. 

I stopped the recording, changed the channel to somethign else, changed back to 010-01 and now Heroes was really showing. I then recorded the remaining 54 minutes and this recorded fine.

Timer was also set to record Journeyman immediately following Heroes and this worked perfectly fine.

What the heck!!! This is so frustrating. I had to go back and watch the first 5 minutes on nbc.com today.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm interesting... Can you go back in your DVR schedule and look at the events that fired. Does any of them show PBS or does it show NBC but in reality you are getting PBS. 

How many Timer events do you have (Look at the DVR Schedule)?
How many Scheduled Timers do you have? 

It feels like somehow your NBS is being mapped to your PBS.. This one is very strange. Do you watch PBS? If not, What you might want to do as a test is removed it and see if the problem shifts to another channel.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like it could be more of a receiver issue than a pure timer issue. If the receiver thought it was on the right channel but it was actually on another channel, that would explain why the wrong program is recorded. The question is why the receiver is confused about what channel it is on.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

Update!

Wife was just watching TV, typed in 180 for ABC Family, Tv displayed 180 ABC Family and the show was listed as Family Matters, but the actual program was ABC 013. Nothing was recording at the time.

She then turned the channel to something else and then turned it back and it now displayed the correct show on 180 ABC Family.

Strange... strange.. strange


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

rick6668 said:


> Update!
> 
> Wife was just watching TV, typed in 180 for ABC Family, Tv displayed 180 ABC Family and the show was listed as Family Matters, but the actual program was ABC 013. Nothing was recording at the time.
> 
> ...


This happened twice again yesterday. Type in the channel # and info says correct channel and show but program displayed is from another channel.

Weird stuff. No one else is having issues like this?


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted to update the thread and say that Dish sent me a thumb drive to capture the logs from my 622. Sent it back and I'm aiting for an update.

Also, this has happened on at leats a dozen more occasions in which just tuning to a channel and a different channel is displayed. Change again and then back and it is now fine.

Hope they can fix this soon. It's gotten to the point where I have to check all my recordings just after they start (i.e. Watch them from recordings at the beginning to be sure it records the correct channel). I can't just check the recordings because it lists the correct show and channel even if something else is actually recorded.


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

Last Thursday (11/22) my 622 was set to record CSI Las Vegas on CBS (22-1). When I went to watch it, the information all said I was watching CSI on CBS but in fact I was watching PBS (34-1). That is the first time something like this has happened to me. I've had the CSI timer setup like this all season. Hopefully Dish gets this figured out.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

*You are not alone. *

Since the last update to 447, I have noticed that if I change through my OTA channels, and find one that can not get a good lock, yellow warning screen, etc. if I just keep on going to the next OTA, sometimes I'll get a channel on the screen with a great picture, but not corresponding to the channel information displayed. This seems always after I've gotten the yellow error screen and just pressed up or down to go to the next channel. Your issue sounds similar. I've never experienced this before the last software update, 447.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

DAG said:


> *You are not alone. *
> 
> Since the last update to 447, I have noticed that if I change through my OTA channels, and find one that can not get a good lock, yellow warning screen, etc. if I just keep on going to the next OTA, sometimes I'll get a channel on the screen with a great picture, but not corresponding to the channel information displayed. This seems always after I've gotten the yellow error screen and just pressed up or down to go to the next channel. Your issue sounds similar. I've never experienced this before the last software update, 447.


I think you are on to something.

I have an issue in my area with receiving one of my local OTA channels, the reception is really low.. low 70's and it will drop in and out quite frequently

Yesterday, I was changing channels around the local channels and I expierenced the same problems again, some channels showing up as different programming, switch back and forth and it corrected, then switch back and forth and it happens again.

I was able to make it happen at least 5-6 times within a few minutes.

Any word on getting this fixed???????????


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Since my experience this problem exists because the OTA tuner becomes "hung" on a channel with spotty signal strength/quality, I removed any channels that I do not receive with consistently good . Since doing so, I have not experienced any further issues.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

mattopia said:


> Since my experience this problem exists because the OTA tuner becomes "hung" on a channel with spotty signal strength/quality, I removed any channels that I do not receive with consistently good . Since doing so, I have not experienced any further issues.


I'd like to do this, but I'd also like to watch the NFL on CBS (The station I'm having issues with). I'd have to watch these games in SD (NE/Pitt) and that's not happening.


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is still occurring. Happened last night when I tuned to a channel and another was actually displayed.

Is there ever going to be a fix for this issue?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

I just had the problem last night, changing between OTAs and sat channels. I don't have recording issues however. The proper channels always get recorded.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

rick6668 said:


> This is still occurring. Happened last night when I tuned to a channel and another was actually displayed.
> 
> Is there ever going to be a fix for this issue?


No one on this forum can answer that question. :nono:

Since you sent Dish your logs there should be a record of the problem on your account. Have you called Dish for an update? Have you tried removing the OTA channels that have week signals?


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> No one on this forum can answer that question. :nono:
> 
> Since you sent Dish your logs there should be a record of the problem on your account. Have you called Dish for an update? Have you tried removing the OTA channels that have week signals?


I did not call them for an update. They contacted me via email. Maybe I should.

I don't want to remove the OTA that has a weak signal, because it's my only CBS station and it's been in the 70-72 range of reception so it seems to drop less often. Problem is, if it happens to drop just when a recording starts, it will likely record the wrong channel.


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

My wife has complained about this a few times but last night was the first time I saw it with my own eyes. I had an OTA recording set to record on Fox 7 at 7:00 PM and a TV2 recording set for CW 54 at 8:00. Something got screwed up and the OTA recording starting recording CW instead of Fox. When I switched to OTA Fox it actually displayed a duplicate of my OTA CW channel. However my satellite version of Fox was correct. (ie: 07-00 was Fox, but 07-01 was CW ??) I went upstairs to my second 622 receiver and verified that this was NOT occurring on my other receiver.

So I canceled the recording and starting a manual recording on 07-00 Fox. Sometime after that I checked back and 07-01 was now showing Fox.

The evidence suggests that somehow the record timers causes this problem. My other receiver did not have timers and displayed the channels properly. The receiver with the timers got screwed up, but fixed itself once I changed the timers.

Hope this helps diagnose the bug...


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

brantlew said:


> My wife has complained about this a few times but last night was the first time I saw it with my own eyes. I had an OTA recording set to record on Fox 7 at 7:00 PM and a TV2 recording set for CW 54 at 8:00. Something got screwed up and the OTA recording starting recording CW instead of Fox. When I switched to OTA Fox it actually displayed a duplicate of my OTA CW channel. However my satellite version of Fox was correct. (ie: 07-00 was Fox, but 07-01 was CW ??) I went upstairs to my second 622 receiver and verified that this was NOT occurring on my other receiver.
> 
> So I canceled the recording and starting a manual recording on 07-00 Fox. Sometime after that I checked back and 07-01 was not showing Fox.
> 
> ...


Here is a short summary of my bug:

During recording bug
54-01 = CW
07-01 = CW
07-00 = Fox

After I stopped recording timer
54-01 = CW
07-01 = Fox
07-00 = Fox


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

This has been reported a few times over the years. It seems that the receiver thinks the OTA tuner is on the desired channel but the tuner is actually on the wrong channel. No way I know of to reproduce the error or prevent it.


----------

